# Can anyone identify this type of lifeboat



## mjdblacksmith

Hello to all,
I hope I'm in the correct forum for this. 
I'm trying to find out as much information as I can on the 21ft x 8ft lifeboat in the picture. It was said to be an ex-freefall lifeboat but the only other example I can find is said to be an MOB boat. The whole top would have been originally closed in. I estimate her weight to be about 2 ton as she is, with no engine, and the hull shape is almost semi-displacement, however, I'm not convinced she'll do much more than displacement speed and therefore curious about the hull shape?.
I intend to convert her into a fishing boat with forward wheelhouse and would be very grateful for any information, as I'm trying to decide what engine to put in.

Many thanks,


----------



## treeve

Named 'Viking' registered Cardiff ... what is given in that registration?
RRC 19.... Rigid Raiding Craft


----------



## Lancastrian

Roath Rowing Club?
It looks more like a MOB rescue boat than a lifeboat. Similar though smaller than ones once carried by RFAs. http://rfaaplymouth.org/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=891


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett

I think that will have been a MOB boat not a freefall boat, but the confustion arises because many ships fitted with freefall boats also carry a boat like this as the MOB boat. Maersk Line use this type. (Personally I have always specified a fast RIB as the MOB boat).


----------



## chadburn

I see she has Keel Cooler's.


----------



## JoK

It looks like a surf boat


----------



## mjdblacksmith

Thanks for all the suggestions so far. I've tried looking for the registration details, but can only find how to register a boat. I thought the rigid raiding craft was a good lead, but all these seem to be open boats and not fully enclosed. I forgot to add that there are flotation tanks inside, and these and the floor are filled with foam, no timber at all, whether this helps to identify it or not I'm unsure.

thanks again,


----------

